
UK court rules MI5 agents can murder, kidnap, and torture - anigbrowl
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-12-20/licensed-to-kill-court-rules-mi5-can-murder-kidnap-torture
======
campfireveteran
US police can also be videotaped stealing money for their personal enrichment
and not be prosecuted.

[https://reason.com/2019/09/20/court-rules-fresno-police-
accu...](https://reason.com/2019/09/20/court-rules-fresno-police-accused-of-
stealing-over-225000-protected-by-qualified-immunity-and-cant-be-sued-fourth-
amendment/)

~~~
oceanghost
Or murdering homeless men on tape.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Death_of_Kelly_Thomas](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Death_of_Kelly_Thomas)

or using drugs on duty:

[https://ktla.com/2017/11/01/officers-falsely-accused-of-
eati...](https://ktla.com/2017/11/01/officers-falsely-accused-of-eating-
edibles-in-santa-ana-pot-shop-raid-charged-with-stealing-food-smashing-shops-
cameras/)

------
sandoooo
...in other words, UK court rules that MI5 can continue to carry out its
business as usual. Bloomberg would really like you to be outraged by this.

~~~
elil17
Perhaps you should be outraged by business as usual - looking back
historically, the U.K. government has caused quite a bit of havoc (looking at
you, Southern Rhodesia). The same power structures that allowed for those
atrocities are still in place, so it seems that the fact that they have
historically had the authority to murder, kidnap, and torture is a very good
reason the courts should remove that authority right now

------
IXxXI
So if MI5 decided to torture and kill Julian Assange for the luls, they now
have that power. What could go wrong?

~~~
faissaloo
Nothing that hasn't already gone wrong, they just have a rubber stamp now.

------
anigbrowl
The full judgement is available here: [https://www.ipt-
uk.com/judgments.asp](https://www.ipt-uk.com/judgments.asp)

------
beilabs
From the Irish perspective: Plus ça change, plus c'est la même chose.

------
zadler
Uh. How long until we have hundreds or thousands of these agents running
around enforcing the will the ministry of truth...

------
t-h-e-chief
hmmm just let them come for me :D

------
rasengan
Didn't James Bond always have that license?

~~~
i_am_nomad
He’s MI6, not that that should make much of a difference.

